# Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville - 1/32 Racing



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Here are the results for Sunday, May 4, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time to race on *The Florida Orange!*


*1/32 NASCAR*
_ Scalextric, SCX, etc. _
1. Mike Rigsby - 134
2. Nathan Pickett - 133
3. Eddie Stilley - 129
4. Rollin Isbell - 25

*Fast Lap* – Mike Rigsby - 6.698853 on Orange

This was a ton of fun!! Mike loaned Eddie a car and then showed that he still knows how to get around the track in good fashion. Mike and Nathan dueled throughout the race .... but this time, Mike's #2 Kurt Busch Dodge was able to get the better of Nathan's #88 Dale Earnhardt, Jr. Chevrolet. Fast Eddie ran real well in his first 1/32 NASCAR race with Ryan Newman's #12 Alltel Ford. Partway through the race, the motor in my #24 Jeff Gordon's Dupont Chevrolet began to wake up. And that's when it got fun.

*Slot.it Group C*
_Slot.it Group C cars_
1. Nathan Pickett - 178
2. Mike Rigsby - 175
3. Rollin Isbell - 152
4. Darrin England - 129
5. Charles Neal - 128

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.999876 on Purple

Mike loaned cars Nathan and me and he might have kept a car that wasn't quite as good as what he loaned out. Nathan eventually slipped away to a three lap Win over Mike. And the rest of the field never challenged them. The car that I borrowed is way better than its driver. I definitely need a lot of practice. Darrin and Charles had their own race-within-the-race and Darrin was eventually able to earn a slim one-lap advantage.

*Next Race ..... Sunday, May 18th at 2:00pm ..... NASCAR, Trans Am, Group C*


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Don't forget about the racing this coming Sunday. We will start off with classic Trans Am, then go to NASCAR and Slot It group C racing.

I have several Trans AM cars and Slot It group C cars to lend, so if you don't have a car, we will have one for you that is legal under the rules we now run (copies of rules available at parts counter). I have one loaner NASCAR.

Come play with the scale racers and have some fun. They are hoot to drive and look cool going around the track.


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Racing Tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Here are the results for Sunday, May 18, 2014 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to all of the guys who made time to race on *The Florida Orange!*


*1/32 Trans Am*
_Scalextric Camaros, Mustangs, and Challengers from the '60's & '70's_
1. James "JP" Snyder - 171
2. Tom Lambert - 162
3. Mike Rigsby - 157
4. Nathan Pickett - 152
5. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 127 + 13
6. Justin Dampier - 127 + 7.3
7. Rollin Isbell - 127 + 7.2

*Fast Lap* - James "JP" Snyder - 5..269562 on Blue 

Nice group of racers and plenty of close racing. JP slipped away from the field and hid while the rest of us had fun. Tom finally got away from Mike as they joined JP on the podium. Nathan was able to run with the lead group most of the race but just missed the podium. The next race-within-the-race was for the final spot in the Top 5. When the power shut off for the final time, Capt. Bob had the spot and Justin edged me by about a car length.


*1/32 NASCAR*
_ Scalextric, SCX, etc. _
1. Tom Lambert - 152
2. James "JP" Snyder - 150
3. Nathan Pickett - 141 + 10 (DNF)
4. Mike Rigsby - 141 + 1
5. Rollin Isbell - 128
6. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 120
7. Justin Dampier - 111

*Fast Lap* – Tom Lambert - 5.929207 on Green

More good close racing. Tom and JP swapped spots from the Trans Am race but it wasn't easy. Nathan was running with the leaders late into the race when he literally ran the rear wheel off of the axle. Nathan had to take the DNF, but held on to the position over Mike who ran out of time in his bid for a podium finish. I grabbed a rare Top 5 as I joined Capt'n Bob and Justin in rounding out the field.

*Slot.it Group C*
_Slot.it Group C cars_
1. Nathan Pickett - 188
2. Tom Lambert - 180
3. Mike Rigsby - 179
4. James "JP" Snyder - 177
5. Capt'n Bob Calfee - 147

*Fast Lap* – Nathan Pickett - 4.827659 on Blue

I sat this one out to do inventory but it sounded like they were having a blast! Nathan and Mike's cars were just a tick quicker than the rest of the field and Nathan knows exactly what to do with a fast car. The best race on the track was for 2nd through 4th. Tom managed to edge Mike for the Runner-Up spot by less than a full lap and Mike was able to edge JP by two. Capt'n Bob's car needs just a little setup work and he'll be right there with the rest of the field.

*Next Race ..... Sunday, June 1st at 1:30pm ..... NASCAR, Trans Am, Group C*


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Many Thanks to the racers that turned out. We will run every two weeks and try to keep a good program going. For the most part, the rules are working, though I may have to tweak a couple of things to keep the cars even and leave it up to the driver's ability.

We had a lot of fun, and I want to get the program going faster so we can let Rollin run all three races. We will probably lead off with Group C this next time, then go to Trans Am, then NASCAR will be last just to mix it up.

Remember guys, two magnet maximum, and on the Slot.It Group C cars, only on SICN07 race magnet (the larger one) is allowed along with the smaller stock magnet. No car should come through tech will two large magnets. Stock wheels and inserts all the way around also. No aluminum fronts.


----------



## Mike R (Nov 26, 2007)

Reminder to the Jacksonville 1/32nd scale racers, we will be running tomorrow. Group C, then classic Trans Am, then end up with NASCAR. We will start as close to 1:15 PM as possible.


----------

